# what to do when it rains



## Lump (Nov 6, 2008)

So off i went, out to clean the cars. :thumb: and yup the skies open up and then down comes the rain  ok so ive started so I just finish the wash stage. and it is pouring down. 
OK so what do i do now :tumbleweed: i know have a tidy up and be a tart and take some piccy's and update my Garage collection :thumb:


----------



## stevenebm (Jun 6, 2009)

nice collection there mate.i have a thing about microfibres and just buy them when i dont even need them


----------



## Strothow (Oct 29, 2009)

I want that!  Nice collection


----------



## petemattw (Nov 3, 2008)

I had the same thing happen yesterday but continued on in the rain regardless. Somethings just have to be done!


----------



## Trist (Jun 23, 2006)

Bloody el, thats a collection and a half! :thumb:


----------



## chillly (Jun 25, 2009)

Lump forgive me mate but how do find cg diablo? against other wheel cleaners?


----------



## Strothow (Oct 29, 2009)

petemattw said:


> I had the same thing happen yesterday but continued on in the rain regardless. Somethings just have to be done!


I had the bonnet covered in SRP when it started to rain, wasn't good


----------



## Guest (Nov 22, 2009)

one hell of a collection mate.


----------



## Lump (Nov 6, 2008)

chillly said:


> Lump forgive me mate but how do find cg diablo? against other wheel cleaners?


the best i have bought, and thanks for the comments Guys :thumb:


----------



## RobF50 (Aug 12, 2008)

Quite a gigantic amount of stuff there !
You should add it up ££££


----------



## GSVHammer (Feb 7, 2009)

Have you ever tried any Chemical Guys products? :lol:

Nice collection.


----------



## Andy_RX8 (Jun 6, 2008)

Nice collection mate.

Certainly a fan of CG without a doubt.


----------



## Lump (Nov 6, 2008)

GSVHammer said:


> Have you ever tried any Chemical Guys products? :lol:
> 
> Nice collection.


no, are they any good :lol:


----------



## mattsbmw (Jul 20, 2008)

That is a very large collection, and looks like all bases are covered


----------



## mk2jon (Mar 10, 2009)

No way,all that gear and you cant play with it


----------



## A18XVM (Nov 16, 2009)

Nice collection. Just one question. Why are the MF in plastic sealant bags?


----------



## Lump (Nov 6, 2008)

A18XVM said:


> Nice collection. Just one question. Why are the MF in plastic sealant bags?


just not used them yet :thumb:


----------



## ben1988 (Jan 28, 2009)

amazing collection there must have cost a few pennies. just a question what do you think of the smart range


----------



## Lump (Nov 6, 2008)

ben1988 said:


> just a question what do you think of the smart range


very highly priced, but it got me into other things so guess where i started. and it is really good kit. liked it alot and i go back to the glaze often :thumb:


----------



## david g (Dec 14, 2005)

Its like a mini CG store :thumb:


----------



## Lump (Nov 6, 2008)

david g said:


> Its like a mini CG store :thumb:


LOL only missing a few products now mate :wave:


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 21, 2005)

Saw the Black Magic there Marc amongst the CG's.


----------



## ads2k (Jul 12, 2006)

Nice collection :thumb:

But can you please sort out the microfibre's :lol:......... at least put them in colour order


----------



## Lump (Nov 6, 2008)

autobrite-direct said:


> Saw the Black Magic there Marc amongst the CG's.


yes mate, was going to use it on sunday, but the rain put an end to that. so did this thread instead


----------



## Lump (Nov 6, 2008)

ads2k said:


> Nice collection :thumb:
> 
> But can you please sort out the microfibre's :lol:......... at least put them in colour order


lol i have


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 21, 2005)

Lump said:


> yes mate, was going to use it on sunday, but the rain put an end to that. so did this thread instead


Typical weather!:wall:


----------



## Franco50 (Feb 5, 2008)

stevenebm said:


> nice collection there mate.i have a thing about microfibres and just buy them when i dont even need them


I have a habit of this as well - the Imelda Marcos of microfibres!


----------



## b3n76 (May 16, 2009)

Nice collection.Is there anything you havent got:lol:


----------



## Adam D (Nov 3, 2009)

F**k me!

That is some collection you have there chap!

I hope you are insured as it would be gauling to lose all of that if some toe rag decided to break into your garage.


----------



## Danno1975 (Mar 30, 2009)

More to the point what about this awful rain. Cant see a detailing window till next weekend which means over 3 weeks  and i want to try my new George and fk 108as tire Dressing


----------



## Adam D (Nov 3, 2009)

Danno1975 said:


> More to the point what about this awful rain. Cant see a detailing window till next weekend which means over 3 weeks  and i want to try my new George and fk 108as tire Dressing


Just be thankful you do not live in the south of Scotland! 

http://news.bbc.co.uk/1/hi/scotland/south_of_scotland/8377052.stm


----------



## Lump (Nov 6, 2008)

blue skies here all day, and look the same tomorrow :thumb:


----------



## Danno1975 (Mar 30, 2009)

Adam D said:


> Just be thankful you do not live in the south of Scotland!
> 
> http://news.bbc.co.uk/1/hi/scotland/south_of_scotland/8377052.stm


Oh dear, puts it all into perspective and tbh I'm too tired anyway as we've not slept all week thanks to a 3 week old and colic


----------



## Alex-Clio (Oct 9, 2008)

David_g's best customer by the looks of it.

Is there much difference between the Glossworkz or Body wash and wax in your opinion?


----------



## Lump (Nov 6, 2008)

if the car is minging then it gets the extreme body wash. and for weekly wash glossworks. it is my preferred wash without doubt. love every product i have bought from them


----------



## Danno1975 (Mar 30, 2009)

Still not had a dry day to do my two, that's over 5 weeks now I think, week before Jenson was born was the last time, though BMW washed the bimmer on Wednesday (DOH!!!).

Last Saturday was dry, but I had food poisoning and could not move 

Its off to Selfridges with the kids on saturday to see Santa and Blue Water for Xmas shopping on Sunday, so I might just give up.

Blooming weather


----------



## Lump (Nov 6, 2008)

one day soon :thumb:


----------



## scottgm (Dec 27, 2009)

Sweet!


----------



## kempe (Jan 9, 2011)

stevenebm said:


> nice collection there mate.i have a thing about microfibres and just buy them when i dont even need them


Yep I know what you mean!! Might make some boxer shorts out of the stuff :lol:


----------

